# Brick and morter vs. online sales.



## tubbster (Oct 24, 2008)

O.K., so I found a gas stove I like. I see it in abundance on line for a hair under $1800, and fully optioned, $2200. Free delivery to inside my garage.

The suggested list price is 2,029 bucks. Fully decked out, a little over $2500. I figure the people selling it online are still clearing at least 30 points, maybe a few more. I go to the local store, and they are only interested in list price. Store, btw, is completely empty, and had been for the 1/2 hour I was there. They were only interested in selling for list price, even if I paid cash. So, by my ,math, I think they lost out on clearing 5 -6 hundred dollars.

Why? I was a bit stunned, I wanted to give them the business, just 15% off is all I was asking. 

Oh well, I wasn't rude or anything, said "Business must be great, take care". Went home and ordered from Big George. Maybe it was just me, but they could have had cash in hand, and a decent profit. They can run their show anyway they like, but ????

Is my thinking wrong here?


----------



## downeast (Oct 24, 2008)

*NO*...


----------



## crazy_dan (Oct 25, 2008)

no way are you wrong. 
Why stick it to yourself because the folks at the store didn't want to deal.


----------



## billb3 (Oct 25, 2008)

There's supporting your local economy.


If there was nothing in it for you, there was nothing in it for you.


----------



## tubbster (Oct 25, 2008)

That's just it. I *wanted* to support the local economy.

I just don't want to be stupid about it.

There is a bit more from the 8% tax savings if you are the type not inclined to pay that. I did not even factor that into the decision to buy out of state though.


----------



## savageactor7 (Oct 25, 2008)

I believe in dealer support too but 600 dollars is a lot of money.


----------



## DavidV (Oct 25, 2008)

Since I am so darn good at math, I used a calculator.  if you were asking for a price match you were asking for a bit less than 15 percent.

Having a brick and mortar store costs money, so they can't sell it for the same price as your online place and make money.  But that being said I have nothing against trying to get a better deal.  maybe being met halfway between the two.  And I have done similar things when dealing many many purchases.     I bought my liner on line because it would have cost me at least a thousand more.  And I thought the local stove guy ( who really ain't local since it's a 40 mile drive ) was an absolute ass when I was at his store.   There are some things I buy from local stores and pay more, because I want the service.  A good example is the small engine repair guy.  My next chainsaw is coming out of his shop.  it will probly cost me 50-100 bucks more than I could get it online or at a big box....but he has already taken care of me on mulitiple occasions and repaired things I figured were junk.  in fact, I need to finish my coffee and get my splitter to him .     
Another local who I insist on going to is my mechanic.  he has a tire and auto place.  I called him about tires for my truck. told him what it had on it and asked how much to replace the tires.  He told me to go to the guy up the street who is a Goodyear store......WHAT?:?:?   The guy up the street can get me the tires for 30% less and since I liked the ride I should stick with it.....and when I asked what he carried that he would recommend  instead he again told me to go to the gy up the street.  His reasoning was that I liked the tire I was using and if I changed I might be in it for 750 bucks and not be happy.  So I asked what if I ordered online.  He said 20 bucks a tire to put them on.  He keeps my business.  And my Saab ust blew a tire and needs 4 new ones.  I'm just gonna take it to him and go with a recommendation.  He has earned my business over the years.  

If your stove shop guy hasn't done anything to stand out to you....then why do you want to give him your hard earned money?

I say no guilt on that one.


edited for spelling......man I can't spell


----------



## tubbster (Nov 8, 2008)

Well, now I may have to eat a stfu burger.

I bought the stove not anticipating problems, and I was wrong. The vent kit they sell with it that vents straight out the wall is not up to the task.
If I bought local, I would have someone to support me. Since I did not, I can not. Totally on my own, and no support.

FWIW,

Tubbs


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 8, 2008)

What is the problem with the venting kit?


----------



## tubbster (Nov 8, 2008)

Since it has no vertical rise, there is not a sufficient draft until 10 or 15 minutes go by.
Until then, the stove just cycles on and off until it stabilizes. 
Not really unsafe, but I would think it will wear out the gas valve early? At any rate, it wont run the way it was designed.
When I temporarily hooked up a 2 foot vertical extension, it worked flawlessly.
But, I went with this design because it a) had the heat I needed, and b) could vent straight out.
The vent and stove are installed exactly as designed, nothing is obstructed, yada yada. But the flame lifts off the pilot flame, uncovers the sense rod, and the stove cycles.
So now I am calling in a gas professional.  The only thing left unchecked is gas pressure, but all the other appliances are happy with it- we'll see.

There is a reason you don't find stoves with over 20K BTU with a straight out vent. I just happened to find it.

So to anyone thinking of buying a pellet or gas stove online, go into it with your EYES OPEN.


----------



## begreen (Nov 8, 2008)

Moving to the gas forum so that your experience is shared with other potential buyers.


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 8, 2008)

I think a qualified gas installer will be able to straighten things out. I wouldn't dream of doing a self install on a gas appliance and when I sold some gas stoves I required the buyers to sign a receipt certifying that the stove would be installed by a licensed pro.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Nov 8, 2008)

I buy all my stove pipe and accessories from the local stove shop.  They have higher end stoves a little more high end than I wanted when I was actually stove shopping.  Lowes ended up selling me a stove.  


There will always be a place for the local shop.  

Matt


----------



## tubbster (Nov 8, 2008)

Well, I picked this particular stove because after a very long search, it was the ONLY one that said it could do what I needed - vent straight out with mid 20's btu's. No other product could do it, all that I saw required a 2 foot rise. (The ironic thing here is when I did temporarily make a 2 foot rise in the exhaust, it worked great!)

Anyhow, Big George has indicated that they will try to help, and I do have a pro coming. Hopefully I will have a happy ending to the story.

I just can not imagine what can be changed. The stove vents out a foot under a window, limiting my choice's. Blew a big hole through the cement to put it where it sits. We'll see.


----------

